# Look 555 - I have some questions.



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm considering switching to a cf frame and based on my research so far, the Look 555 currently heads the list. I weigh ~ 155-160 lbs and would use it mostly for fast group rides (30-60+ mi), training rides, and *maybe* a select race or two (CAT4/45+). I have a C'dale CAAD5 for crits/bad weather rides. The bike this Look would be replacing is my Mondonico While the Mondonico has a comfortable ride (lugged steel w/ steel fork), I feel its handling is a little twitchy, especially at speed/on descents. Also, despite swapping wheels betw/ the 2 bikes, the rear end of the Mondonico feels like it flexes more on twisty descents for my tastes. The fits of my two bikes are similar (58cm CT): CAAD5 = 57.5 TT, 73.5* STA, 73* HTA, Mondonico = 57.5 TT, 73.5* STA, 74* HTA. The BB-saddle height distance on each is 780mm. Both have a 120mm stem. I'm not sure what the rake/trail is on the Mondonico, but I attribute (maybe wrongly so) the twitchy handling to the 1* steeper HTA. Which brings me to the Look.

From veltecsports's brochure, a 57cm 555 has a 72* HTA, 72.5* STA, and a 57.5 TT; the 59cm measures 72* HTA, 72.5* STA, and 58.0 TT. If I'm reading the geometry chart correctly, the 57 is 570mm CC and 590mm CT (the diagram shows to top of seatpost clamp, ala Trek, not top of TT/ST intersection). The 59 is 590/610 respectively.

A shop near me is now a Look dealer so I'm going to try and hook up a test ride if they get a demo in. First Q, with the difference in STA, which size would be most similar to what I have now without having to go shorter than 120 on the stem? Am I safe to assume that with a slack 72* HTA, the Look 555 should handle with more stability at speed than a bike with a 74* HTA? I love seeking routes with a lot of climbs, and in addition to a more "planted" feel on the ride, shaving ~ 3+ lbs off what my Mondonico weighs (20.25 bls) would also be a nice side benefit. The 555 is right in my ballpark price-wise. I could swing a 585, but I don't see enough of a cost benefit for what/how I ride.

TIA for any input.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*looks measured c-c*

All LOOKs are measured center to center (the A2 dimension) , NOT to the top of the seat post clamp. The "A" dimension is rarely of any importance, except on a severely sloping TT frame. http://www.lookcycle.com/

Your bikes are effectively 56.5cm c-c, for comparison. The comparable reach of the 57cm LOOK, is will be about 1.2 cm less than the Mondonico, taking into account the the STA and the HTA differences. The 59cm would be a lot larger (vertically) than your frames.

The HTAs that you posted don't agree with the LOOK website. They show a 73 degree HTA for both sizes.

The other important thing to measure is the head tube length, with the headset. The 57cm LOOK has a head tube of 170mm, plus 15mm for the headset, for a total of 185mm. Be sure that this sufficient to get the handlebar height that you want. wihtout resorting to an ugly stem/spacer combo.

The slack STA will move the seatpost back about 1.3cm, which might require a seatpost with a different amount of setback than you have now. I use a Thomson straight-up post on my LOOK with a 72.5 degree STA.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Agree with C-40*

The 59 will be too big for you.
I have a 35/36" inseam at 6'5" and ride with a 120 stem and an Easton Zero post with the seat centered. Very comfy and confidence inspiring on the downs, everything I ever wanted on the ups.  

- Depending on your build you stand to lose more like 4.5 pounds too btw


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

C-40 said:


> The HTAs that you posted don't agree with the LOOK website. They show a 73 degree HTA for both sizes.


Thanks, I was hoping you'd chime in. Having said that, the geometry info I got was from the 2005 Veltec Sports brochure my LBS gave me, which matches what's on Competitive Cyclist: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BRAND_GEOMETRY&BRAND.ID=11

When I went to Look's own website, I saw geometry info for the KX, 386, and "400" series frames, not the 555/585: http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/geometry-chart.pdf

My Mondonico's HT length incl Campy Chorus HS measures 183mm. I'm using 2.5cm of spacers, but intend to go lower. My saddle-bar drop is ~ 10 cm currently, which isn't a problem since I have very long arms and above avg flexibility. I'm using a straight seatpost, but there's enough saddle rail room to move forward if needed to compensate for the Look's slacker STA and still give me the same knee position relative to the bb. From the info you provided, I'm guessing the 57cm Look can accomodate my fit needs, right?

Thanks, again.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

DMFT said:


> The 59 will be too big for you.
> I have a 35/36" inseam at 6'5" and ride with a 120 stem and an Easton Zero post with the seat centered. Very comfy and confidence inspiring on the downs, everything I ever wanted on the ups.
> 
> - Depending on your build you stand to lose more like 4.5 pounds too btw


Are you riding the 59 at your size? I'm 6' 1" with a measured inseam (not pants length) of ~ 34.75" and long arms. I think I'm going to try and hook up a test ride on a 57.

It seems like the only decision remaining is whether I want the blue/white or black/white frame!  (I'm leaning towards the black)


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*should fit...*

The 555 has the same geometry as the 461. Sounds like it will fit, since the head tube is at least as tall. You will need one size longer stem. I'd also consider slightly more stem rise to reduce the spacer to 2cm or less, but 2.5 is acceptable. LOOK supplies 3cm with the frame.

See the website link I posted earlier for the euro site, it's more reliable.


----------

